# MK Korea Formula Vera and Formula Inpers Limbs Review



## ortabr (May 25, 2013)

Hello all,
This past weekend my younger sister received her Inpers limbs for her formula excel and I received demo Veras for my HPX. I wanted to take the time to write to the formula users my opinion on an alternate limb for the formula risers.

I took the Inpers out of their case and wow I was impressed by the quality of the limb. So of course my sister had snap the Inpers in right away to give them a try. When the first arrow that went out of her bow, her eyes got big and she was like wow. Let's just say I had to wait awhile for her to get to test drive them. When I finally got my hands on them and shot them a few times, I was impressed with the Inpers limbs for being a low cost limb. The limbs had a very smooth draw and a smooth release. There was a little noticeable vibration after the shot, but my sister didn't notice because the F2 Hoyt limbs she had been shooting had much more vibration. At my sister's distance for JOAD (30m), the accuracy and grouping improved tremendously. While the price of $350 may deter some, you definitely get what you paid for and more in this limb compared to Hoyt limbs.

Now to the Vera limbs. MK Korea has a program that will let you demo their products. You put a deposit for the cost of what you are demoing through Paypal and they refund it once you return their product to them in the condition they came in. Now if a company does this, in my opinion, they are extremely confident in what they are selling.
The riser I tested the Vera limbs with were the HPX. When just comparing the quality of the Veras with the F7, the Veras you could tell MK really took their time with the limbs. My first shot out of the HPX was smooth I had to shoot another just to make sure I wasn't imagining things. The draw of the Veras are smooth as butter and the limbs are dead quiet. The limbs have a quick release and due to this has some vibration, but I would consider this vibration minimal. The Vera limbs were marked at 44lbs, but on the HPX riser the limbs draw 2 lbs heavier due to the HPX design. The RX drew the marked 44lbs. The one thing that freaked me out was the groove that went into the tiller was not fully set into the groove, but after some research it seems it is completely normal for this limb.

We encountered one problem when snapping the Inpers limbs into the formula excel. Due to the bottom tiller bolt being all the way down, the hex bolt was rubbing up against the riser and not allowing for the proper angle for the limb to snap into the bow. Simple enough, I took a few twists out of the bottom tiller and the limbs snapped right in. 
With the problem that I encountered, the customer service was exceptional. They had to contact Korea to see if there was any answer to my problem. It seems like there wasn't any solution for the formula excel limbs except for backing out the tiller bolt. So if ordering for that riser, that problem may arise. 
When all is said and done. MK Korea formula limbs are of the highest quality and exceed that of the Hoyt formula limbs.
I cannot repeat this enough that their customer service is FANTASTIC! 

Branden


----------



## x1440 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have been shooting the Vera Formula limbs for almost a month now too and I love them. II was not told the Formula limbs would be 2#'s heavier on an HPX but MK in Korea said they would exchange them if I paid the shipping for both sets of limbs. I decided to just keep the limbs even though they are a little too heavy. I'm holding 47#'s but they feel like my W&W Inno limbs that are 4#'s lighter. I did have to file the limb groove a little because they would not fit into the limb bolt but other than they, they are great.


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Ive been looking for one on either of these limbs (formula). Will be getting a set of either later this year for my next poundage increase.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I just made the move to the MK Line of limbs. I went with the Mach3 limbs and HOLY CRAP!! Best limbs on the market IMO... If you have a chance to test some please do...They really are that good. I can't put my bow down at this point...

One other thing i should say is, I was shooting #42 Kaya K7's (#40 at figners) and went up to #44 Mk Mach3(#45 at fingers). What i found is the Mk limbs are so much smoother that i literally cant feel the extra 5 pounds.. The limbs did not stack at all. They are dead silent and the most positive feeling of any limb ive shot. A bit Pricey to some, but the best money ive spent on limbs!

Great Job MK Korea!!! Oh and of Coarse Customer Service here in the USA is Amazing. 

One last bit of info... MK Korea insisted i spend time shooting their limbs before i purchased. Even though i want to purchase, they gave me a set to shoot for as long as i needed before buying their product. Of coarse after about 200 arrows it was hard to give the test set back. I had my limbs in literally 4 days from that point.. Interesting way of Marketing. They say they are not in it to become rich from their products, but infact for the passion and progression of the sport.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Any insight on US distributors or Vendors?


----------



## ninevalleys (Apr 8, 2007)

I assume the test sets are only available in the US? Would be great to try some in Australia but I won't hold my breath


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Nine.. Im sure they will send a set to you.. Message Mk Korea on this site he can set you guys up with test limbs and Risers. He is the Distributor for the USA currently and is located in SOuthern California. 

Vendors that i Know of are: Archery Outpost in Los Alimitos Ca and K1archery.com (Also in Southern California, Long Beach area)

Archery Outpost is a Great Shop Here in Sunny Ca. It has an indoor range (36 lanes), Full Shop, Full Tech center, and alot of Great experianced shoots/Staff. I dont have the Number off the top of my head but you can google it. They have been in Business for about 5-6 years i believe.

K1Archery.com is Run by a man Named Fredhelm. He is a very honest trustworthy guy and i often shoot with him on the weekends. Not sure how long he has been in business, but i have heard nothing but great things from people who ordered from him.

The USA distributer is great...Its like MK Korea is actually here in the USA. Very supportive and works very closely to the MK Korea guys in Korea.

Thats all i got...Hope this helps!


----------



## ortabr (May 25, 2013)

Doesn't hurt to try! The customer support is awesome so you should be able to work something out. 
If I had to buy the limbs again, I would definitely go through the USA distributor because their customer service is awesome and will answer any questions you have very quickly.


----------



## MKArchery (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the wonderful reviews. We will do our best to offer the best product and customer service. Let us know if you have any issues and we will do our best to resolve any of your concerns or questions.


----------

